# What Tires work the best



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought set tires Tusk brand tires on the left


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ (Nov 8, 2011)

Not very specific here...what are you using them for? I would say the tires on left are a better all around tire, very good on trails. The mudlites on the left are good as well, i have these on my 360 4x4. Good in all types of terrain.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

CReynoldsMIZ;1503482 said:


> Not very specific here...what are you using them for? I would say the tires on left are a better all around tire, very good on trails. The mudlites on the left are good as well, i have these on my 360 4x4. Good in all types of terrain.


Well this is a plow site Pushing Snow Going try them this year pushing snow see if they hold better Tusk are 25x8x12 25x10x12 6ply rating


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i bought sedona ripsaws at first i didn't think id like them, but we never had enough snow to form an opinion, in the mud i don't like them at all but for the snow i found out they are perfect

12'' of settled ny snow and i had to retrieve my snowblower from up on the hill, i went right up it plowing snow the whole time, yea the quad was working but the tires were working great,

and they are radials so thats a plus in my book too


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

The copycat Bighorns (Tusk brand tires) will work just fine in snow. Try running them at 3 lbs air pressure for plowing and running in snow... I think you'll be pleased. Plus, they are a great all around trail tire. Just not for mud.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I like my ITP 0589's a lot for plowing and trail riding.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dave T;1553321 said:


> The copycat Bighorns (Tusk brand tires) will work just fine in snow. Try running them at 3 lbs air pressure for plowing and running in snow... I think you'll be pleased. Plus, they are a great all around trail tire. Just not for mud.


Had the tires at 2lbs My sidewalk guy said the ATV went better then old tires


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Antlerart06;1555728 said:


> Had the tires at 2lbs My sidewalk guy said the ATV went better then old tires


Yea, they have a very wide, flat profile with low air pressure... lots of traction. Just be careful not to run them to low, or you might have one come off the bead.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Love my bighorns!

I run mine 5psi up front and 4 to 4.5 in the back plowing (added weight and running down to road to plow family)

They do work REALLY well aired down to 2-3 psi for snowy trail riding (they float and don't dig, kinda like a snowmobile)


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

My07Brute;1556894 said:


> Love my bighorns!
> 
> They do work REALLY well aired down to 2-3 psi for snowy trail riding (they float and don't dig, kinda like a snowmobile)


No fair... you have beadlocks!


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Dave T;1557390 said:


> No fair... you have beadlocks!


lol, I did that on the stock rims (just got the beadlocks this summer)

I might try 1-2psi with the beadlocks lol


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dave T;1556838 said:


> Yea, they have a very wide, flat profile with low air pressure... lots of traction. Just be careful not to run them to low, or you might have one come off the bead.


I know even at 2 lbs of air still hard mine are on 12 '' rims andthey are bias tires you get by more with them very little flex vs radial tires that really has flexible sidewalls

Trail riding I'll have 4-5 lbs in them

Me and few other went on a midnight ride in the snow and those tires do bite well and float well 
I have tusk bias and cousin has power griper Radial We never got stuck and everybody else had factory tires or 589 titans
Man this tread patten is the best for snow I seen in long time


----------

